# Windscreen - Replace or not?



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

I have a number of small chips and cracks on my windscreen - not any to worry about at the moment but when the van was in at Hambilton for some work last week, Peter suggested that I should get them looked at for a free repair on my insurance.

Duly contacted Autoglass who came out to look and reported that the largest (only about half a centimetre but spreading in three directions) wouldn't take a repair as they inject resin under high pressure and that in itself would probably result in enlarged cracking. Since I had a number of flaws in different areas why not go for a full replacement windscreen - only cost me the £60 excess on my policy?

Seemed like a good idea to me as a new screen would probably be big bucks but decided to do some research on here as someone was bound to have come across this before.

Two things became apparent:

1. Autoglass clearly have a vested interest in not being able to repair your screen as it generates bigger value business for them. (What type of crack do they repair then?)

2. People's experience generally was not great when new screen fitted - quite a lot of leaks and problems.

Seems to me that I have a minor issue that isn't worrying me yet and may never get worse but I know the van doesn't leak! If I go for the new screen I get something expensive for not very much outlay and get rid of the minor problem but I am at risk of creating a whole new one that could be much worse.

Present inclination is to stick with what I have - thoughts and opinions?

Brian


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

If a chip has cracks radiating, it normally can't be repaired....how can the cracks be held together?

If in doubt get a new windscreen....then some miserable wet and windy night in some foreign land you won't get caught out! :wink:


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

EJB said:


> If a chip has cracks radiating, it normally can't be repaired....how can the cracks be held together?
> 
> If in doubt get a new windscreen....then some miserable wet and windy night in some foreign land you won't get caught out! :wink:


I had a chip filled for the MOT in June on our car, it has now started to spread again. Small lines radiating out so will need a new screen before the next MOT.

There is was excess on a repair, next time I will pay the 60 quid, as there are a few more scratches from when they resurfaced the road recently. I got the impression when I called the insurance company that it was up to the windscreen repair company whether to repair or replace.


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

I would guess you will have to go for the new screen at some point and you may as well do it sooner rather than later, which could turn out to be too late as EJB warns.

Hymer screens are expensive, I remember reading a thread on here which mentioned £1000's, maybe a bigger one than yours Brian, but scary money.

If the insurance really will do a new one for £60 go for it.

I had a leak on a replacement car screen but autoglass were excellent about it, removed and refitted it and no problems thereafter.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Our last van had three windscreens go. All three were from flying stones kicked up by passing traffic. None leaked after they had been installed.

I would tend to agree with EJB in that I would not want to have the cracks do 'the unnecessary' whilst in 'forrin parts'


----------



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

You can get both stone chips and some cracks repaired I used to do it. The damaged area (hole) of the windscreen is drilled and resin is injected under pressure into the hole, the inside of the windscreen is warmed up using a small blow torch which helps expand the screen helping the resin to flow along the (spiders legs) cracks, when you are happy with the result you cap of the hole that you drilled with a clear piece of film which stops the resin flowing backout, under a UV light/sun light the resin cures and bonds. The excess resin is then shaved of level with the screen with a single sided blade, then polished off to a finish, total time about 15/20 minutes. I used to charge £20 (not everyone has full comp insurance) I also used to remove wiper scratches caused by worn out w/blades or sand. Dont clear the sand of your screen with the wipers!!! 
Never had a come back on a repair but for £60 I would probably change the screen for new just make sure they seal it properly, it could leak afterwards. Hope this helps PD.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*chips*

Our Hymer has had two chips repaired by us to date - by Crack Attack - and a good job was done. The chap who does it knows the problems faced if a new windscreen is fitted - particularly to an older van where there has been movement over time. We would only have a new screen fitted as a last resort.

Would it be Peter Hambilton who fitted the new screen - if it were, I would go for it. We have heard a number of Hymer owners who have had leaks following new screens as the rubbers and seals had not been correctly installed.

Best of luck!
Sundial


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

*Windscreen*

Hi Piedodger, what did you use to remove scratches from windscreens, I have a scratch on my screen that i would like to remove. Thanks Smiler


----------



## ramos (Nov 1, 2008)

I would advise getting a new windscreen for that price its a bargain and what if you was travelling down the Motorway and it went. 8O 
It is always better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I would rather pay £60 and check the replacement had been installed correctly than risk rain, hail and snow coming in through a shattered windscreen on the motor way 8O 

Our last MH had a replacement done in France after a crack crept along for about 3 inches after stone damage. Best way to learn the French word for windscreen :roll: . All was perfect after the replacement. 

Come to think of it, on my last couple of cars (very elderly and a little bit rusty) I had the windscreen refitted because of leaks around a bit of rust where it beds in. Both we perfect after the work. Perhaps it depends on the Autoglass workman. Ours is v. good!

Sue


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Agree with getting it changed but double check your insurance policy first. 

One insurer we were with had £1000 limit on windscreen replacements. Anything over was classed as an accident and the accident excess was applicable together with loss of no claims.

Regards.


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Agree with getting it changed but double check your insurance policy first. 

One insurer we were with had £1000 limit on windscreen replacements. Anything over was classed as an accident and the accident excess was applicable together with loss of no claims.

Regards.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Whoever you select to put new screen in - ensure you have a NEW rubber surround seal fitted not re-use the old one as you could end up having leaks


----------



## Laikadriver (May 1, 2005)

If you get it changed for £60 under your policy then go for it!

I have a Laika A class, and the windscreen for that cost me £2450!! If there is any doubt, and they pick up the tab, then it's best to have it changed.

Incidently, I had mine changed by RAC autowindscreens. It took them two days, but I've never had problems with leaks...


----------



## PIEDODGER (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Windscreen*



smiler said:


> Hi Piedodger, what did you use to remove scratches from windscreens, I have a scratch on my screen that i would like to remove. Thanks Smiler


Hi Smiler, you could try this link, http://www.glasweld.info/ removing a scratch especially if it is deep (if you can catch it with your finger nail as you rub over it, its deep) is not easy to remove without the right gear, the windscreen can become that hot with the machine it can crack. hope this helps PD


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Hi
Has anybody yet had a new screen fitted to their "sealed" scuttle windscreen, I was advised that auto windscreen will not pay for any damage caused to the scuttle during the removal of the screen and will most certainly not re seal the scuttle if by some flook it does not break during removal.
Steles


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

My Comfort insurance policy (just renewed last month) now says there is a maximum claim of £2000 for windscreen replacement. Reading these posts just makes me wonder if this would be enough to replace a Hymer 544 windscreen?? Does anyone know?


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Hi
I've had a similar concern with my B564. About 2 years ago I had a small chip which, being in the line of sight, was an MOT failure. Autoglass (which the insurers like to use) were unable to help with a replacement but I found another local repairer which my insurers were happy with. They placed an order for a screen from somewhere in Holland. When it arrived it was the wrong size! They tried again and obtained one from Pilkingtons in the UK. Fitted and no problems, no leaks. Cost to insurer? Rather over £1100 I believe. Cost to me? £50. Van was off the road MOT-less for 5 weeks of the summer - frustrating.

Two weeks later, another stone chip, fortunately on the passenger side. Then some time later another one, also not in the sight line. Asked Autoglass to repair, but they advised against it. Because of the glass curvature they felt there was a real risk of the pressure of injecting the sealant cracking the glass. So far it's not any worse, but I'm hoping it won't go just before the MOT's due...

Recommend a replacement well before the MOT is due and requires it - if the insurers will wear it.


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks for that info about the Hymer windscreen cost,Pard. It has put my mind at rest. Just 2 weeks after we bought the Hymer new in June 2000 a stone chip smacked a circular crack 7 mm diameter and 200 mm down from the top of the screen, and 300 mm from the right hand edge. I have not had it touched since and it has not spread (yet). I took it to the local autoglass depot and the manager was good enough to suggest that I would probably be o.k. ignoring it. Two different other windscreen repair guys wanted to do a repair but Autoglass agreed with my suspicion that it would be better to leave it alone as it was about 2 years old and had a little dirt ingrained in it. Hope this info helps.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Well I think the consensus is that you get your windscreen changed, because Safety always outweighs money, Windsreens are mostly a stock Item that fit other Vehicles other than M/H's .some are merc truck screens. Investigate!


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Replacement screens*

Over the years I have had about 10 replacement screens, only one on a motorhome. I have always been satisfied with the service.

There is a moral to the motorhome one:- when in the Peak District do not drive too close to a mineral lorry.

Why so many ? When gainfully employed I was driving about 30 > 40 thousand miles a year. Just law of averages.

Steve


----------

